# COD Installation Problems



## Pankie (Dec 13, 2006)

I put in my cod war chest disc.. I click install Call of Duty. It prepares the installation files and goes on to the full screen installation page. I get an error message that says "Setup has detected that you already have Call Of Duty(TM) Game of the year edition installed." 

And it exits.. I DO NOT Have Cod 1 installed. The only cod i have installed is Cod 2... 

Does this have something to do with punkbuster updates? I play bf2 and its more updated that cod 1 i'd beleive.. Help!!


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

hmm that is strange have you ever had cod goty edition installed?


----------



## Pankie (Dec 13, 2006)

I have NEVER had any version of Cod 1 or Cod UO installed. The only Cod thats ever been installed on my Pc is Cod2, From the warchest. 
I purchased the warchest that came with Cod2, Cod1, And Uo.. I uninstalled Cod2 to see if it made a difference and removed all registry files. No different, I still get the very same error.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

did you also uninstall punk buster?did you have any trouble reinstalling cod2?


----------



## Pankie (Dec 13, 2006)

I didn't uninstall punkbuster.. Where can I do that? I thought it was just a client inside of Bf Or Cod..

And i haven't installed cod2 Again yet.


----------



## Pankie (Dec 13, 2006)

I've deleted EVERY trace of Cod on my pc.. I have punkbuster in my BF2 Folder but im not going to get rid of that, Shouldn't matter.. This is rediculous.. I have no trace of cod on my pc and i get the same stupid error


----------

